# Jelly Beans



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I just read an article that was advertised in a flyer to buy one of these books that have alternatives to drugs etc. and it said if you eat 30 jelly beans with a glass of water half hour before bed it cured constipation. You have to buy the book to find out "which jelly beans" they say work better than others. Suppose jelly beans contain glycerin or something similar (not sure but will check it out) - may work may not but hate to think what it would do to the waist line.Also they recommended eating two coconut macaroons per night if you suffer from diarohhea!Just thought I'd share this - anyone tried jelly beans?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

look for the sugar free jelly beans sweetened with sorbitol--which is also in prunes, apple juice, laxative jams like fruit-eze, etc--sorbitol has a laxative effect in some people.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Gosh didn't know that there was sorbitol in FruitEze - thanks for that.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

PS Is sorbitol a laxative or just has a laxative effect?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorbitol is a sugar that is in many stone fruits such as prunes. i don't know much about it because it has never worked for me as a laxative--prunes etc only give me gas-- but here's a link to wikipedia with more info. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sorbitol


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Annie7So is it safe to take - only asking because I tend to avoid the sweeteners etc. but have started with FruitEze again - one teaspoon only at the moment - and now wondering if this is the best option or should I try something like flax?Any long term effects from it. How did you find out it was in FruitEze because I hunted through the website and it only ever said prunes, juice and raisins!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

well, sorbitol is in prunes and on their website fruiteze lists prunes as one of it's ingredients. sorry, i really don't feel qualified to comment on the safety or long term effects etc of sorbitol. all i know about it is what i've found online with google--reading the more reliable websites. maybe one of our wonderfully helpful experts can provide more information.


----------

